# Solved: Iphone will not get recognized by computer



## TheBaltherion (Jan 28, 2013)

I am having trouble getting my computer to recognize my iphone. 

When I plug it into my computer, I hear the little tone sound and my iphone even charges. However, the phone does not appear in the "computer" folder nor is it acknowledged by Itunes It used to recognize it like a boss, but ever since I reset all of its settings, it does not. When plugged into a different computer it is recognized instantly.

I even ran services.msc and under "Apple mobile devices," set the "status" to Started and "startup type" to Automatic.
The attachment is the picture of the settings.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried restarting the service?


----------



## nikomaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Try restarting the service and with different USB ports.


----------



## TheBaltherion (Jan 28, 2013)

It worked, Good sir. Though we have tried that before and it didn't work. Nonetheless the problem is solved.


----------



## nikomaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Good to know you solved it.

All the best


----------

